# 5 ".  - . "

## LAEN

01.07.09    3  -   "" (, ,      -104)     "" ( 09202). 
 01.07.09        ,  ...       . 
    ,     33   .    .       ...     ,      ...

----------


## serg1975

.    ,    .""-      .-  .  ();)))))

----------


## LAEN

> .

       

> "-      .

    2.      , ,    ,    .
 :       

> -  .

  Ÿ   ,         

> ();)))))

    1.     .

----------


## serg1975

.  .       .

----------

> ,

    , 30 /.     ,   ,       (   )

----------


## rust

,          ,   .      ...

----------


## LAEN

...  ?

----------

> ...  ?

  ,    ,      )

----------


## LAEN

,

----------

))))     . 
P.S   ?)))

----------


## LAEN

> ))))

  ,    5-7 .,  .   

> .

  .   .   

> P.S   ?)))

   
  :
  ,      ,      ,       : http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_route_5.html

----------

> ,      )

   90        .  

> 110  (  : 8       )          51,5  (  ,      14033    8363 ).            ,         70 .       ,            . *   -        150180* ,              .

----------


## LAEN

**:     

> .

  !  _..  -  :)
 -        5_

----------

**:     ))

----------


## LAEN

-4234 / ² 1289 .
   (?)   .

----------


## vzf

*Re: 5 ".  - . "
       ))))* 
      ?

----------


## 23q

> ?

----------


## LAEN

> 

  .

----------


## LAEN

(  )  .
,     
  .

----------

